# HGVC to DVC conversion



## Dutchman (Apr 16, 2011)

We are thinking of purchasing a HGVC timeshare.  Compared to Marriott we like this program better.  My question has to do with exchanging points to DVC.  We like to vacation in different places, so the Hilton program appeals to use, BUT we like to visit Disney at least one every 2 years and stay on property.  Can someone give me some information on the point conversion from HGVC to DVC points? We are currently looking at how many points we need to purchase.  Any other information you feel is helpful would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Rangerusa1111 (Apr 17, 2011)

*Hgvc - Dvc*

You would use RCI to trade into DVC with your HGVC points.  A 1BR would require 3400 points and and a two bedroom 4800 points to exchange into DVC.  You would be charged a $199.00 exchange fee for using RCI + $95.00 by Disney for use of their services.  We have had no problems getting a DVC trade when we have requested.  We own 7000 HGVC Platinum points which seems to be plenty for our yearly travels.


----------



## Dutchman (Apr 17, 2011)

Is there always a fee of 199.00 to transfer points to RCI from HGVC or is that DVC specific?


----------



## jdunn1 (Apr 17, 2011)

You may want to look into Worldmark.  Sooooo much cheaper than HGVC and better trading power in RCI.  No access to RCI points (which accounts for about one quarter or so of DVC deposits) but WM pull all weeks inventory even better than HGVC so you basically get what you want.

Buy in costs and dues are so cheap compared to HGVC but the quality of WM resorts does not exactly match HGVC.  WM resorts are mostly along the west coast, also.

Worldmark trades through II, also so you can get both DVC and Marriott resorts in addition to HGVC, Hyatt and Four Seasons, etc...


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 18, 2011)

jdunn1 said:


> No access to RCI points (which accounts for about one quarter or so of DVC deposits) but *WM pull all weeks inventory even better than HGVC* so you basically get what you want.



I own both HGVC and Worldmark. Granted I haven't been on RCI lately but unless something drastically changed recently, WM isn't better at pulling weeks in RCI weeks than HGVC. 

See this old thread regarding HGVC in RCI - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=136650 (see post #12 for examples of sightings).


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 18, 2011)

Dutchman said:


> Is there always a fee of 199.00 to transfer points to RCI from HGVC or is that DVC specific?



Its not for point-transfer or anything to do with which RCI resort you book.
Its an 'reservation fee' that's charged by HGVC for an RCI booking.
It covers their expense in making an exchange w-RCI on your behalf.
-- _theoretically_.
But I doubt that the gnomes in the basement of MetroWest spend much of their time deciding which unit to cough up to RCI in exchange for your booking.


----------



## jdunn1 (Apr 20, 2011)

I didn't mean that WM pulls the instant exchange weeks any better in RCI than HGVC does, I meant that WM pulls better than HGVC does for on-going searches.  I'm still new to WM and RCI but I learned this from my research in talking to other WM owners and from other trade boards.

One WM owner I spoke with late last year said he routinely pulls 3 bedroom DVC deposits, including Animal Kingdom and I have a post on wmowners.com where a WM owner responded to say he got a 2 bedroom BLT exchange about a year and a half ago.  

When I put my last RCI trade request in for a summer Myrtle Beach week the RCI rep told me it would be tough but that I have WM and all good things in RCI happen for WM.  I got matched with a Wyndham Ocean Boulevard 2 bedroom a little more than a month later for the end of July.  A woman who recently sent me a PM, who also moderates wmowners.com just shared with me that she pulled a 2 bedroom HGVC Kingsland property for this summer with WM.  

Certainely, HGVC members have similar trade stories but if money is a deciding factor for the OP, then I think WM will serve him better for trading in RCI and II for that matter.  I'm sure HGVC pulls very, very well, but I have been told and have gotten the impression that if an ongoing search comes down to a WM owner or a HGVC owner, WM owner has the edge.  I do not mean or want to start a debate, this is just what I was told.

...HGVC has many more resorts I would personally like to stay at than WM does.  WM is mostly for West coast residents and I am East Coast.  If HGVC does get that rummored Myrtle Beach property, that will be pretty special in my oppinion.  I can't wait to trade into it, so I hope it happens before next summer!



alwysonvac said:


> I own both HGVC and Worldmark. Granted I haven't been on RCI lately but unless something drastically changed recently, WM isn't better at pulling weeks in RCI weeks than HGVC.
> 
> See this old thread regarding HGVC in RCI - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=136650 (see post #12 for examples of sightings).


----------



## rhonda (Apr 20, 2011)

jdunn1 said:


> ... and I have a post on wmowners.com where a WM owner responded to say he got a 2 bedroom BLT exchange about a year and a half ago.


Sounds like a misunderstanding somewhere in the information.  I don't believe DVC BLT has yet been offered for exchange through RCI?


----------



## yumdrey (Apr 20, 2011)

If you want a "very hard exchange", HGVC owners get higher chances because they have excess for both weeks and points.
But overall, WorldMark is better trader because of low MF.
And WM owners are very well informed (usually), they have very active online forums and share all kind of tricks and info there. OTOH, HGVC owners are more laid back and usually don't try hard to get maximum use (get every nickel and dime) out of their weeks. 
I don't think many HGVC owners do ongoing search for the weeks 18-24 months out while many WM owners do.
Many WM owners bought their accounts for trading purposes including me, but most of HGVC owners bought their weeks to use them in HGVC system.
So it is very hard to do "real comparison" for the RCI trading power of those systems.


----------



## yumdrey (Apr 20, 2011)

duplicate post deleted


----------



## jdunn1 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi Rhonda.  This is where I got the BLT trade info from.  I only know what other people tell me until I see it for myself.  If my link doesn't come through exactly as I think it will, the post from the guy who got BLT is on the second page, second or third post from the top:

http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30095&start=15

...and I thought HGVC was top dog in RCI, too, but I guess only 15 or 20 percent of WM owners, maybe even less actually trade out of WM and that creates a very limited supply, accounting for most of WM's trading advantage.  I do not think many of the highest demand Worldmark resorts (i.e. especially the west coast beach properties like OR coast) ever do bulk deposits like HGVC does.  That might support this reason of WM trading so well because supply is so low.  I know the WM in Anneheim does bulk deposits and some the San Francisco and San Diego hotel units do but I think the really popular WM resorts are always far and few between in RCI and II, especially.

The other reason I was given is that WM is owned by Wyhdham, who in return owns RCI and that accounts for something.  Not sure why, but I've read numerous times that RCI loves WM.  True, WM does not have access to RCI points unless you bought direct from WM, then you have access to RCI points but I have heard that RCI points have really suffered since RCI went to a points light system.  

Anyway, those are the reasons I was given.  In the end, I only own WM and can only share my experiences and research.  If I owned both WM and HGVC, I would probably do a search for the same hard to get DVC unit using both systems and see what got matched first, but I do not so this is all a bit of speculation.




rhonda said:


> Sounds like a misunderstanding somewhere in the information.  I don't believe DVC BLT has yet been offered for exchange through RCI?


----------



## JonathanIT (Apr 24, 2011)

Dutchman said:


> Is there always a fee of 199.00 to transfer points to RCI from HGVC or is that DVC specific?


There is no need for a point transfer, RCI will pull points directly from your HGVC account and the only fee is the reservation fee ($179 online, $199 by phone).

I absolutely LOVE the ability to book DVC with HGVC points since DVC rejoined the RCI system (when I first joined HGVC, DVC was with II).  The online reservation system is great and it has only gotten better over time.  Now you can select, by area (Walt Disney World), all DVC properties and see all availability at once for the next year (well, two years technically, but DVC never deposits that far in advance).

The few restrictions I can live with (must be for a full week, must check in on Fri, Sat or Sun), and even with the cash fees (reservation fee plus $95 resort fee on check-in) it is totally worth it and represents a GREAT value for staying at a WDW resort (I know how much those units cost to book, my family used to PAY for them).

I have gotten some great weeks, (Boardwalk, Beach Club) and during the times I wanted as well.  I was considering buying DVC for the longest time (I have so many friends that are members) but with what I have been able to get with my HGVC, I have no need!  

I also only really have the desire for the full "on property" experience about once a year or so.  I visit Orlando often, but honestly I have grown to love the HGVC properties and fully enjoy my stays there.  I almost never feel like I'm missing out from not staying on Property (for instance the bus transportation system is horrid and I always rent a car regardless).  Plus I'm able to do the whole WDW resort like a "local" now anyway and know all the tricks for parking, etc.

HGVC truly is the best of both worlds!


----------



## Jasmine658 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Disney BLT is part of DVC thus exchangeable thru RCI*



rhonda said:


> Sounds like a misunderstanding somewhere in the information.  I don't believe DVC BLT has yet been offered for exchange through RCI?



It's just extremely rare to find BLT (Bay Lake Tower) at WDW available through RCI, because owners are using their points. Most of the existing owners not only use all their current year points, they are often borrowing their next years points. The shortfall of this DVC resort is that it cost owners more up front to own there, then the resort's point costs are more than other resorts for a stay there. BLT is 465 points for MK view 2BR magic season, 2BR BWV is 350 for premier boardwalk view same season. Just to clarify, ALL Disney DVC properties are exchangeable thru RCI, but its mainly SSR, OKW, AKV, and BWV that comes available due to their sheer size and further distance from MK, and owners that are now willing to deposit their points. These owners have often owned longer (older DVC resorts), so are no longer returning as much to WDW. These older owners are the the ones depositing to RCI who want new options for other places to travel. Since BLT is new, it's all new owners that are using. Don't worry, BLT is big, and in due time, BLT will often be seen available in RCI once the newness has worn off for these new owners.

As everyone repeats again, buy where you are willing to stay. Don't buy Worldmark points unless willing to stay at one of their resorts every year, or other year....always main rule of thumb. Also my golden 6 criteria rule before you buy is: 1) easy to rent out to others, 2) easy to resell, 3) easy to manage - with reputable large management company best, 4) easy to pay MF's, 5)easy to exchange and 6) would happily love staying at the resorts where you buy. If can't meet each and every one of those 6 criteria - skip over the vacation plan. Exchange company affiliations can come and go. DVC had II, then changed to RCI. Wyndham no longer allows you to rent your points, Worldmark does, but keep in mind Wyndham now manages Worldmark, so must worry there. Wyndham has made many mistakes and their timeshares are often worthless now.

We bought Worldmark for use in Monterey CA near our home, and also to visit relatives in Vancouver, friends in Seattle, etc. but otherwise most Worldmark resorts are either not the best locations, or the fanciest. But I love Hilton Club, especially the customer service they provide. Just returned today from Grand Pacific Palisades in Carlsbad, CA - Legoland and San Diego Trip. Wonderful! Drove by the Worldmark in San Diego this morning - would never stay there - wrong area between City College and a Burger King, far from Gaslamp district, drove by the Worldmark this afternoon in San Francisco - OK, but has airconditioning units hanging out window, faces large garage, many units face view of lightwell - not ideal either but location is very good! Just make sure you stick with the golden 6 criteria rule before buying a vacation club plan. I like the idea of Hilton Club because can also use points for their hotels which we already are planning to do domestically and internationally, combining some exchanges of Hilton Club points plus points accumulated on AmEx card use. We do plan to make some exchanges on occasion for some Hyatt resorts, but otherwise, we bought where we are most happy to stay.


----------



## yumdrey (Apr 25, 2011)

I purchased 3 worldmark contracts just for "trading purpose", and AFAIK, there are other tuggers who use their WM for trading only.
I have owned WM for 3 years, and have never been to WM property.
SO far, WM served me as the best trader both for II and RCI (recently, WM owners got free RCI membership offer and I joined), and if I need to trade anything in II or RCI, WM credit would be my first choice (than HGVC points).

I know HGVC can offer the best in RCI and often, I see great inventory on "points (nightly reservation)", but still WM offers last minute exchanges for significantly less credits than HGVC and it is the same in II.

I am happy for both HGVC and WorldMark, but I get more financial value out of WM and get more quality satisfaction from HGVC.

OTOH, I bought two marriott weeks only for the use of "Florida Club" in marriott system. I don't have to go to my home resort year after year, I can use other "sister resorts" during the season I own. So study more about each system, one size doesn't fit all for TS and one theory is not the same for all system.


----------

